
Slashdot and SourceForge Sold, Now Under New Management - robbiet480
http://meta.slashdot.org/story/16/01/29/0247219/slashdot-and-sourceforge-sold-now-under-new-management
======
CM30
Hope they finally do something positive with SourceForge to try and get it
competitive with GitHub (and other services), and remove the virus ladden crap
from it in the process.

But yeah, this seems at least a tad promising. The new buyers do at least care
a bit about the community now.

~~~
SturgeonsLaw
>“When I say trusted – I mean trusted,” he went on. “We disagree with some of
the previous monetization strategies from an industry and business
perspective, and have immediate plans to discontinue programs inconsistent
with our being a trusted and reliable resource for the entire open source
community. I think large and small project developers will quickly see that we
are very serious about supporting their long term needs and that the industry
will see we’re more interested in doing the right thing than making a few
extra short term dollars.”

That does indeed sound promising. There's no way SF could ever compete with
GitHub while it continues to include bundled malware.

------
fwn
Bigger thread on same topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10993349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10993349)

------
nefitty
Hm, well they have someone in the comment thread answering questions. Seems
like a promising first move, at least.

